
The Myth of Income Stagnation, Again - RickJWagner
http://blog.yardeni.com/2019/10/the-myth-of-income-stagnation-again.html
======
aiscapehumanity
Manifestation of inequality is often not even income decline but the fact that
everything else has risen in price chipping away at your income.

